# Changing Coolant - 2005 Frontier



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a generic shop manual (not much detail) so I wanted to know if there is anything quirky about changing the coolant other than....

1 - Warm the engine
2 - Open radiator cap slightly
3 - Open the drain plug @ bottom of radiator
4 - Open radiator cap fully
5 - Drain fully
6 - Tighten the drain plug
7 - Fill with coolant
8 - Replace Cap

Also, do you dilute the new fluid or pour it in undiluted?

Thanks, Beck


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

1) Some engines have drain plugs for the block. If you want to maximize the draining of old coolant you will open these too (I usually do not bother because they are typically hard to see and reach).

2) Some engines, like my KA24DE, have vent plugs to allow trapped air to escape.

3) Most engines specify a 50-50 mix of anti-freeze and water. You can buy either 100% antifreeze or a pre-mix of antifreeze and water. You do not dilute the pre-mix. If you add your own water you would prefer to use purified (e.g. distilled) water.

4) Check your hoses while you are doing the coolant change. It saves time to change the hoses while the system is dry.

5) Run the heater at full blast while refilling to get air out of the system.

Steve


----------

